# OPEN TODAY JANUARY 1 TILL 5pm BOXING DAY SALE CONTINUES READ ON



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

BOXING DAY SALES CONTINUES TILL JANUARY 5, WE STILL HAVE LOTS OF STOCK, EVERYTHING MUST BE SOLD. COME EARLY TO GET YOUR GREAT DEALS.

STORE HOURS ARE MONDAY TO FRIDAY 11 am till 8 pm, SATURDAY 10 am till 5 pm, SUNDAY 11 am till 4 pm. January 5 hours will be 11 am till 4 pm.

ALL $40 CORALS WILL BE $27 each plus tax

ALL $55 CORALS WILL BE $45 each plus tax

ALL FRAGS $10 each, BUY 2 GET 1 FREE

CLEANER SHIMPS $9 EACH

SUPPLIES UPTO 50% OFF, kent, seacheam, brightwell, b-ionic's, vertex, etc.,

ALL MARINE FISH ON SALE HERE IS A SAMPLE OF THE FANTASTIC MARINE FISH PRICES.

FLAME ANGELS $30 each

YELLOW TANGS $25 each

WE HAVE MANY MORE GREAT SPECIALS LIKE THAT ON ALL MARINE FISH IN STOCK

ATI T5'S 24" 36" AND 48" $20 each plus tax 60" $25 plus tax
( ATI bulbs were to come Tuesday to our shop by UPS, because of the ice, and no power they were not able to deliver them, they will be in this week some day, I am not sure which day. Who ever pays for the T5's will have them reserved first )

ALL FRESH WATER FISH 30% OFF


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Good deals to be had on dry goods.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan (Aug 16, 2013)

Anyone know if they have tanks? Looking to grab a 20 gallon


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Anyone know if they have tanks? Looking to grab a 20 gallon


20 gallons are $69 each


----------



## NAFB (Apr 22, 2010)

Last weekend to catch these great boxing week prices


----------



## ThyrosineChoi (Apr 6, 2010)

NAFB said:


> Last weekend to catch these great boxing week prices


Can you answer my PM please
Thank you


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

They usually don't answer PM's since they aren't on this forums that much. It might be easier to ask your question in the thread


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

altcharacter said:


> They usually don't answer PM's since they aren't on this forums that much. It might be easier to ask your question in the thread


NAFB usually does best with a phone call.


----------

